# Sea Hunt Boats, Opinions: Good or Bad



## seasickslr (Aug 27, 2006)

I looked at a 22' Sea Hunt Triton center console today. Seems to be a well built boat, but I am not familiar with them. Would appreciate feedback from anyone who owns one or has ridden in one. How is the boat holding up? Does it ride well, wet, dry, etc? The boat I looked at is 3-4 years old and looked solid. No stress fractures or cracks that I could see.

Thanks for any opinions & info.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have the 186 and love the ride in it. Handles the waves well. As far as problems, they were mostly my fault. Hitting stuff, electronic installation, etc. 
The only problem I have experienced is a couple real small cracks in the hull that I had repaired with the 10 year hull warranty. Marine Max repaired them and now they have returned in the same exact places. Gues I'll be heading back to Marine max once again. I hate dealing with them at all. Won't be making that mistake again when looking for another boat.
Steve


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have a friend [ see post above] who loves his especially when he catches air. lol


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I've got the triton 186 like Steve, been happy with it except I wish that the stainless on the rails was of a higher quality. Rides real good, not a shallow running boat but for Galveston Bay, it's ideal.


----------



## 2foxy4u (May 16, 2005)

*232 Model*

I have the 232 model and absolutely love it! I agree with SeaHunt186, Marine Max is a real drag but since you are buying this from a private party unless it's a warranty claim you won't have to deal with them.


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

*Triton 200*

I have an 01 Triton 200 that I picked up used last year. It has been a good boat for the money. Dry ride, shallow draft (relatively), roomy and well built. I have few problems (mostly cosmetic which a little TLC won't solve). Most of all, the wife and kids feel comfortable in it....

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I had the 172 and loved it. It was a great jetty boat. I wish I never sold it. Never had any problems with it but the stainless rails did need to be waxed or rust would show up. I had a Yam F115 and would run 40 miles offshore on flat days. I wouldnt hesitate to buy another.


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

Have a Triton 172 with 125 Merc. center console. I like most everything about it,if I have one gripe it would be that there is not enough dry storage for all my stuff. This is my fault not the boats. EZ load and unload. I would buy a Sea Hunt again but bigger.


----------



## vince (Nov 29, 2005)

My wife and i bought the 202 right after Christmas and love it so far. the only issue we have had was about 2 months after we got it we were getting reqady to launch and noticed at the ramp the steering wouldn't respond. A quick look and we realized the cable was broken. Seems when it was rigged out whoever did the rigging installed it so the cable had almost a 90 degree bend in it where it comes out of the transom and the stress had broken it. Being new to the boat we never realized why the steering was so stiff to begin with. A trip back to Marine Max and they fixed it in a couple hours...
We would buy another one as well but will look at the 26 with twins next time, really good boat for the money imo.

Vince


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I Have the 232 its a good boat. Tell you the truth the only think I dislike about the boat is that at times it has a listing problem. Witch can be fixed with some trim tabs. Unlike the others mine is powered by a Honda 225. Its a good boat it can be a little wet at times, but what boat isn't? I have fished this boat everywhere from East Bay to the Jetties to Cervasa for some overnighters. I have the same feelings about Marine Max (Thumbs Down they suck). Anyway I think Sea Hunt makes a good boat for the money, but thats just my 2cents.

PS This boat is for sale. I lookin at the new 26 footer with twins. To make those long overnighters a little safer. PM me for more details...


----------



## reehbc (Mar 6, 2007)

I just ordered the BX-22T from Chatlee Boat & Marine in North Carolina.

I would have bought from Marine Max but they wanted to much $$$$$. I saved close to $5000, but the drive to pick it up won't be fun.

Chatlee Boat and Marine || The South's premier boat dealer


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Say Br549 For A Nominal Fee I Might Just Ride Up There With You,or You Could Load It In The Back Of One Of Them 747's And Fly It Back Here.....


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I dealt w/Marine Max on a trade in boat they sold me w/a torn up bottom. After some heated discussions, they finally fixed it at no charge. I compared the Robalo I bought that was only a year old-to the 26' Sea Hunt. There is no comparison. Robalo is a much better built boat, & Chris they're manager agreed w/me. Sea Hunt is an ok entry level boat, but if you want a boat for the long haul, I would urge you to consider buying a better built boat. If you look hard enough, you will find a late model boat w/few hours, & usually still having warranty coverage on the motors. My past 3 boats i've bought, were all barely used. I had a 2002 Wellcraft cuddy w/twins i bought for $32,000 in 2002, sold it for more than I paid for it after 6 mos. use, then bought a 2005 23' Hydrasport cc, & then traded it in for a 05 Robalo w/23 hrs. on it. I saved a ton of $, & now have a rock solid boat, for 20k less than new. Search hard, & take the savings from not buying new..& use it for electronics, safety gear, & fishing gear.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

*marine max*

Bought my boat from Marine Max CL and I hate dealing with them also.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I hate Marine Max and won't buy from there again. I got the Seahunt186cc and is my 1st center console boat. It handles the water very well, but I will get a better, longer boat next time. 
Steve


----------



## bigt1964 (May 26, 2006)

*seahunt*

i purchased a 2005 triton 212 with yammie 150 from M/Max great deal good starter boat for the money, safe,dry,smooth, great on gas I can run 30+ mile out, troll, rig jump. run close to 100 miles on 1/4 tank , easy trailering and loading by urself. make sure you get one with a t-top. bimmini s--k. my next boat will be a 26 or bigger.


----------



## delliott00 (Mar 6, 2007)

reehbc,

So did Chatlee give you any grief about being an out of state buyer? I am looking at a SH207 but also don't want to deal with MarineMax. If I can save $5K or more, I'll go somewhere else 

Did you have a salesman there you could recommend? If so, can you send me a PM with his name/email? Thanks....

Thanks.

-Dave


----------



## reehbc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Chatlee's*

-Dave

No problem being an out of state buyer. However: when you call them for a quote you will have to tell them you are from some city in North Carolina. Later, you can tell them where you a really from. I think other dealers are not happy about Chatlee's low prices and have complained to Sea Hunt.

I'm working with Nat Rich at Chatlee's. I saw his name mentioned on the Sea Hunt owners website.
He has been good to work with and is great about returning calls!

I hope to pick up my BX-22T this weekend!
Regards,

Bryan


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*sea hunt 202 a 2005 model*

Yep Marine Max is not so good to deal with but my sea hunt was a great boat for the 9 years I owned it, sold it to a friend and I still fish off of it. Would not be afraid to go anywhere on it. With a 150 4 stroke it will still do 58 mph on good water, only thing is no rod storage lockable, and the live well is in the wrong place.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

SH are decent boats but this thread is 7 years old


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

if it matters I enjoy my BX22BR great for my usage.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

ok so we should not revive a hart patient.


----------

